
How to Build a Robot That Will Feed You Breakfast - colund
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-to-build-a-robot-that-will-feed-you-breakfast
======
minusthebrandon
I'll be impressed when breakfast machines can do this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWd5D8wUc88](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWd5D8wUc88)

